# ShengShou Master Kilominx (4x4 Megaminx)



## Matt11111 (Aug 24, 2016)

I hope no one else made a thread about this before me.

https://thecubicle.us/shengshou-master-kilominx-p-7272.html


----------



## Chree (Aug 24, 2016)

There was a little talk about it in the Older Cubers Discussion, and on facebook. Here's a link with more images:

http://zcube.hk/SS-444-Kilominx


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 24, 2016)

Chree said:


> There was a little talk about it in the Older Cubers Discussion, and on facebook. Here's a link with more images:
> 
> http://zcube.hk/SS-444-Kilominx


Thanks! Don't think I'll be buying it. $39, no thanks.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 24, 2016)

That's awesome. Might have to get it to complete the 2-5 minx collection.


----------



## Berd (Aug 24, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> That's awesome. Might have to get it to complete the 2-5 minx collection.


I have a 2-5 collection, except they're all MF8 apart from the mega


----------



## stoic (Aug 24, 2016)

I have the MF8 one.
It's a cool puzzle although parity can be a pain. The direct fix is just too long for me to learn.


----------



## Lid (Aug 24, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Thanks! Don't think I'll be buying it. $39, no thanks.


If you use the code at zcube it's "only" $21.66 (+shipping of cause).


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 24, 2016)

This thing turns pretty nice.
I really like this puzzle!


----------



## Chree (Aug 24, 2016)

stoic said:


> I have the MF8 one.
> It's a cool puzzle although parity can be a pain. The direct fix is just too long for me to learn.



Oh man, I didn't even think about that yet. Would you happen to have any algs handy?


----------



## Berd (Aug 24, 2016)

Chree said:


> Oh man, I didn't even think about that yet. Would you happen to have any algs handy?


There's only PLL parity and there's a YouTube video with it on. Cubing world I think.


----------



## stoic (Aug 24, 2016)

Chree said:


> Oh man, I didn't even think about that yet. Would you happen to have any algs handy?


1. Easy to remember:
Uu' R U R' F R' F' R Uu2 L' U' L F' L F L' Uu' then restore

2. Specific fix:
Rw' U2' R2 U R' U' R' U2 L F R F' L' r y2 Lw U2 L2' U' L U L U2' R' F' L' F R l' swaps UF and UBR (with thanks to Nick Rech)


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 24, 2016)

Lid said:


> If you use the code at zcube it's "only" $21.66 (+shipping of cause).


Nice.


----------



## Chree (Aug 25, 2016)

stoic said:


> 1. Easy to remember:
> Uu' R U R' F R' F' R Uu2 L' U' L F' L F L' Uu' then restore
> 
> 2. Specific fix:
> Rw' U2' R2 U R' U' R' U2 L F R F' L' r y2 Lw U2 L2' U' L U L U2' R' F' L' F R l' swaps UF and UBR (with thanks to Nick Rech)



Thanks! I just ordered it from thecubicle. We'll see how much trouble parity winds up giving me


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 26, 2016)

Saw this thread a few days ago but couldn't reply then. Just wanted to suggest my preferred PLL parity fix since the ones given here look bad (2R is inner layer only):
(2R U2 2R' U 2R U2 2R') (2R' U2 2R U 2R' U2 2R)

My mf8 master kilominx has been disassembled for modding for a few years now, maybe I should get around to that ...


----------



## Chree (Aug 30, 2016)

This puzzle is so good.

Edit: @Calode ... I just used that winter variation alg you taught me to skip CO on it 

Double Edit: Turns out, parity wound up giving me a lot of trouble.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 30, 2016)

Looks cool but normal Kilominx is better because there's no parity algs
Might get one when I have money but Kilominx is higher on the list.


----------

